# Blackwater Bay 14 February



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I finally got up the courage to drill some holes in my PA which allowed me to finish installing the fishfinder yesterday. I woke up this morning to pouring rain and decided to wait it out in hopes I could test my work out. The rain finally cleared up a little before 9 and I headed out. I ended up catching what I thought was a true striper but I could be wrong. He measured in at a little under 18". On the way back I caught one small speck that I didn't even bother to measure. Flipper was out there with me the whole day so I don't know if they contributed to me not catching anything or not. Probably just means I can't catch any fish. Well the fishfinder worked out great, no leaks but I definitely have to learn how to distinguish things on my side imaging. Had some rude boaters at the end on my way into the launch in a minimal wake zone that passed maybe 15 feet from me going full speed. Oh well, hope they didn't catch anything.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Awesome fish! Good job. I hated drilling a big hole in the PA for my FF and was glad when it was over. My first test was Friday night and luckily the grease worked out. Which way did you go for the transducer?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I got the idea from someone on the pro angler facebook page. I have an external gps puck so I ran the cable out that hole and attached it with a ram camera mount. I think the mount was like $20 on amazon. Was planning on using a machine screw with a washer and nut but there was no way I could reach back there. I ended up just using two screws.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

nice stripe, what did you catch it on if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> nice stripe, what did you catch it on if you dont mind me asking?


A white jig head, can't remember what size and a watermelon jerk shad. I was just trolling that and a shrimp behind me near the shore and it hit near a bunch of downed trees in the water.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good job Miller. That is a definately a Striper.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Passing another boat within 15 feet at speed in a no wake zone isn't just rude, it's illegal. Try to get a picture of the jerks & the registration # of the boat. Post it here & send it to the FWC. People like that are dangerous to everyone else in the water.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

1pescadoloco said:


> Passing another boat within 15 feet at speed in a no wake zone isn't just rude, it's illegal. Try to get a picture of the jerks & the registration # of the boat. Post it here & send it to the FWC. People like that are dangerous to everyone else in the water.


I may have exaggerated a little but it was still really closer especially them going fast in a no wake zone. Take a look at the video yourself.

As I am typing this it is still loading on Vimeo so it takes like half an hour.

http://vimeo.com/36817868

You can see them fly by and then I pass the minimum wake sign on my right.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Id like to see a picture of the whole yak


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

inshorecatch said:


> Id like to see a picture of the whole yak


Do you want to see my yak with the mods I have done?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report. Did you mount a side scan sonar on your PA? Wow.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

need2fish said:


> Nice report. Did you mount a side scan sonar on your PA? Wow.


Yes I did. It was cool seeing some submerged stuff look like an actual picture. That is also why I had to run the transducer outside, otherwise I probably would have just gooped it up inside like most people do. I can't wait to take it offshore too to see something better.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Minimal Wake Zone*

Miller,

That was me that passed you in the cut between the two rivers. I tried to stay as far away from you but i couldn't slow down due to the water depth. You were fishing in 8 to 12 inches of water there. Either have to plane or idle. Last time i checked it was not a no wake zone. Where are the markers? 15 feet is a little exageration. More like 40.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Frayed Knot said:


> Miller,
> 
> That was me that passed you in the cut between the two rivers. I tried to stay as far away from you but i couldn't slow down due to the water depth. You were fishing in 8 to 12 inches of water there. Either have to plane or idle. Last time i checked it was not a no wake zone. Where are the markers? 15 feet is a little exageration. More like 40.


Not trying to start an argument and itI didnt bother me too much at all but... Yes it was more than the 15 feet i originally had mentioned. that it why i said I may have exaggerated. Its not like I was going to get swamped or almost get hit. I just thought it was a little rude that's all. It isn't a no wake zone but a minimal wake zone. If you watch the video it is on my right which would have been your left. Also it was not 8-12" of water. The shallowest it got through there was 2.5 feet. I was through there twice in 2 hours. Again not a big deal, don't worry about it.


----------

